# Reichen 70 Meter?



## Eitsch (1. März 2016)

Moin Leute,

in ein paar Wochen starte ich zum Brandungsangeln auf Platte.
Freue mich schon sher darauf. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt so gezielt auch noch nie gemacht.
Bin eher ein Fluss und Tümpel Angler. 

Ich habe eine kleine 3,50m Telerute mit 90g WG mit der ich auch schonmal an der Brandung (Eckernförde) gewesen bin und es hat alles gut geklappt. 

So jetzt Frage ich mich ob eine maximale Wurfweite von 70 Metern ausreicht?
Sicher ist das Abhängig von Brandung, Angelplatz und dem Standort der Fische aber meint ihr ich komme gut damit hin?

PS: Woher ich weiß dass ich 70 Meter werfen kann?
Vereingewässer, über google maps markante Punkte gesucht und digital die Entfernung vermessen. 
Mit nem 80 Gramm Blei konnte ich Ziele von 60 - 70 Metern gut anwerfen. 
Ok, größer war der Teich jetzt auch nicht  aber weiter wäre ich auch nicht gekommen.


----------



## GeorgeB (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Ob 70 m reichen liegt an Wind, Wetter und Angelplatz.


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Aloha!
Platten kannst Du manchmal auch schon bei 50m gut fangen. #h


----------



## großdorsch 1 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

naja 70m können schon ausreichen. aber mal erlich?!  macht es mit dem gerät den spass?  du wirst da sicher schnell an grenzen stossen sei es der wind,strömung,kraut das in die schnur treibt...
es müssen ja keine teuren ruten und rollen sein,es gibt ja schon brauchbares material zu vernünftigen preisen.


----------



## Franky (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Ich würde nicht unbedingt mich auf 70 m "einschießen" - eher die Frage stellen, reichen 90 g maximales Wurfgewicht aus.
Da würde ich meinen - nein, es sei denn, es sind ententeichbedingungen. Und da fragt man sich, macht Brandungsangeln sinn  
Von einer Seebrücke kann man damit vielleicht runterstippen, aber für den Strand m. E.unterdimensioniert!


----------



## Michael.S (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

An der Ostsee düften 90 Gramm doch locker reichen ,die reichen selbst bei mir an der Unterelbe und da herscht schon eine sehr starke Gezeitenströmung , aber warum so weit raus , such dir lieber eine Buhne und Angle direkt an dieser auf der Windseite da stehen auch die Fische


----------



## Eitsch (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Ja....

über die 90 Gramm hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht.
Meine Bleie sind maximal 80 Gramm schwer, da ja noch das Vorfach, Würmer und Wirbel dazu kommen.

Hab dieselbe Rute nochmal in 3,80m. Also 30cm länger.
Was würde das in der Wurfweite für einen Unterscheid machen?


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

3,50 ist schon ziemlich wenig, sowohl was Wurfweite angeht, als auch was Welle, Strømung, etc. mit der Spitze machen werden. 80g kønnen gut ausreichen und auch bei Strømung kann das ganz cool sein, wenn das Blei uber den Sand gedruckt wird, allerdings nur wenn keine anderen Angler am Strand sind. Ansonsten rate ich dir, wenn du jetzt øfters an die Brandung willst mal uber eine billige Kombo nachzudenken. Ansonsten die 3,80 werden vielleicht 10-20 Meter mehr bringen. 


 PS: Wegen deines Profilbildes, worin hælst du die Quappe? Und wie kuhlst du das Wasser? Oder ist das eine Channa-Art?


----------



## Franky (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

An Wurfweite nicht mehr allzuviel - aber es könnten ggf. wertvolle "Zentimeter" sein, wenn es ums Einholen geht und man ggf. über eine etwas steilere Kante rüber muss.
Davon aber ab bleiben meine Bedenken was Wurfgewicht und Bauart der Rute angeht. Teleskopruten und Sand sind zwei Dinge, die m. E. nicht unbedingt gut zueinander passen. Eine Telerute ist dem Weserstrand schon zum Opfer gefallen, und Ostseesand ist definitiv viel feiner und "klebriger".


----------



## Revilo62 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Für Ententeichwetter oder Suchmontage (Rollblei) auf Platte 
mag die Rute noch brauchbar sein, bei richtiger Brandung und vorallem auflandigem Wind wird es dann schon schwierig oder sogar unmöglich.
Denkbar wäre noch eine Beachfeeder, die kann man noch im großen Fluss verwenden, ansonsten würde ich ebenso eine günstige Surfrute empfehlen mit um die 200 gr WG

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

70m in der Brandung mit 2 Haken schaffen nicht viele, nicht einmal mit der Brandungsrute.

Bei Auflandig 5-6 bft reichen 70m locker aber schafft eh kaum einer.

Mach dir nicht ein Kopp wegen der 70m eher um das Gewicht. 
90 Gramm geht nur bei Ablandig oder Ententeich.

Du wirst, wenn das Wetter passt, auch mit Deinen Geschirr Fische in der Brandung bekommen. Ist zwar alles nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber es geht und das war ja deine Frage.


----------



## Eitsch (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Ich werde dazu einen Bericht machen. 
Bin gespannt. 


@ Rippi:

Mein Pofilbild ist lediglich ein Bild einer Quappe, das ich bei google gefunden habe. 
Quappe als Haustier? Eigentlich ne coole Idee :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> 70m in der Brandung mit 2 Haken schaffen nicht viele, nicht einmal mit der Brandungsrute.
> 
> Bei Auflandig 5-6 bft reichen 70m locker aber schafft eh kaum einer.
> 
> ...



Du sagst es-70m muß man erst Mal schmeißen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Ich werde dazu einen Bericht machen.
> Bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> ...




Dann nimm das schnell raus, bevor du Post von einem Mod bekommst, der dein Statement hier mitliest!


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> 70m in der Brandung mit 2 Haken schaffen nicht viele, nicht einmal mit der Brandungsrute.



Das bezweifle ich ganz stark. 70m sind auch mit 2 Haken eher Durchschnitt. Also guter Wurf mit mittelprächtig geeigneten Rig. Also zum Beispiel Holsteiner-Doppelhaken-Vorfach.
Probiers mal aus, die gefärbte geflochtenen zeigt einen die Wurfweite ja recht gut an. Mir fällt der Name zu dem Vorfach nicht ein aber: Erst ein längere Mundschnur, dann ne kürzere und am Ende so das beide in das Impact Shield vorm Blei passen. Damit kriegst du dann auch locker noch die 100-150m (150m bei gut abgestimmten Gerät und überdurchschnittlich guter Wurftechnik) hin.


----------



## magi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Mit Entfernungsangaben wäre ich generell vorsichtig. Auch mit farbiger Keulenschnur sind die Weiten nur grob abschätzbar (Schnurbogen - ist unvermeidlich und immer da). 150m mit nem geklippten 2-Hakensystem...und nem fetten Impactshield?? Werfen vermutlich 99,9% nur mit 9 bft ablandig echte 150 m weit - wenn überhaupt 

Aber selbst wenn, um beim Thema zu bleiben, der Threatsteller echt 70 oder xx meter schafft sehe ich das Problem bei den 80/90g max. Die sind an der Nordsee bzw. bei windigen Bedingungen auch an der Ostsee u.U. schneller wieder am Stand, als du die nächsten Würmer zum Beködern vorbereitet hast. Weiche ggf. lieber auf ein Hafen(becken) in der Nähe aus.


----------



## buttweisser (1. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Es gibt Angler, die werfen 150m, aber mit richtigem Gerät und entsprechender Wurftechnik - Profis eben.

Mit Deiner 90 Gramm Telerute wirst Du bei entsprechendem Wind kaum auf die 70m kommen. Bei ruhigem Wetter ist es durchaus möglich. Auch bei viel Gras im Wasser, ist diese Rute schnell am Ende. Aber zum Probieren, bei Bedingungen die Deine Rute verträgt, ist es schon möglich in der Brandung zu angeln. 

Im Übrigen beißen die Fische so ab 20m bis weit über 100m. Das ist aber an jedem Strand und bei den verschiedensten Bedingungen am Wasser anders.

Besipiel 1: Wir nehmen mal an, bei auflandigem Wind (5-7) stehen die Dorsche bei 20-40m und Gras gibts auch noch. Du wirfst zwar bis dahin, aber die 90 Gramm-Rute ist dabei völlig überfordert.

Beispiel 2: Butte stehen bei ruhigem Wetter um die 60m, dann funktionierts.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*



rippi schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich ganz stark. 70m sind auch mit 2 Haken eher Durchschnitt. Also guter Wurf mit mittelprächtig geeigneten Rig. Also zum Beispiel Holsteiner-Doppelhaken-Vorfach.
> Probiers mal aus, die gefärbte geflochtenen zeigt einen die Wurfweite ja recht gut an. Mir fällt der Name zu dem Vorfach nicht ein aber: Erst ein längere Mundschnur, dann ne kürzere und am Ende so das beide in das Impact Shield vorm Blei passen. Damit kriegst du dann auch locker noch die 100-150m (150m bei gut abgestimmten Gerät und überdurchschnittlich guter Wurftechnik) hin.



150m mit 2 Haken ist doch mal ne Ansage :m

Gehst du nur ab ner 5 von hinten los?


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Als Anfänger bei meinem ersten Angeltripp habe ich mit 08/15 Ruten 40 Meter weit geworfen und meinem Kumpel mit "Profigeschirr" (ca. 100m) ausgestochen. Ich traf exakt die erste Rinne = 10 Dorsche, er = 0...


----------



## Kev (3. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Ich hatte auf Fehmarn mal den meisten Fisch in 15-20 Meter Entfernung. Kein Anglerschnack, die Platten standen in der allerersten Rinne, habe ich damals eher durch Zufall entdeckt. Weit draußen stand nix...


----------



## Eitsch (3. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

@Wollebre:

Die Idee mit dem aktiven Fischen und Buttlöffel hatte ich auch schon. 
Jedenfalls um die Platten erstmal zu finden.

Vielen Dank an alle für diese erfrischende Unterredung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Floschi (3. März 2016)

*AW: Reichen 70 Meter?*

Ich denke auch, dass du mit dem Gerät lieber mit Buttlöffel und aktiv fischen solltest. Wurfweite ist meistens nicht das Problem, ich habe auch schon Fische auf 15m gefangen. Aber dann eher in der Dämmerung oder Abends. Oder du suchst dir ne schöne Mole und angelst da runter. Dann geht das leichte Geschirr auch. Wenn du gemütlich ansitzen möchtest, dann setz sich möglichst 100 m vom Nachbarn weg, denn sonst treibst du ihm in die Schnur |uhoh:.


----------

